
Demo Open Source Products with a Live Code Editor - yowainwright
http://engineering.dollarshaveclub.com/demo-in-live-code-editor/
======
jakiestfu
Codepen !== live code editor

~~~
yowainwright
[https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&e...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=live%20code%20editing)

Perhaps we should reconsider the term. I feel that giving plugin collaborators
the opportunity to edit the plugin with an online code editor tool is live
code editor.

------
bkeroack
<3 javascript

